# growfs: we are not growing



## DWiDo (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,

I am a brand new user on FreeBsd, starting with freenas 0.69RC1.
I am testing it on a VmWare environment.

I have successfully connected a 1GB disk (da1) to the FreeNas, formated it (UFS) and mounted it in /mnt/test and I can use it.

I would like to grow it to 2GB. That is not such a problem in VmWare (ESXi): just edit the Vdisk size and set the new size. That is done.
Now, I would like to grow da1p1 from 1GB to 2GB as it is the new real size of the disk.

Is it possible to grow up a "single" UFS formated disk or is it mandatory to have a RAID disk to use the command growfs ? 

Thanks in advance for your help and time
DWiDo


```
freenas:~# camcontrol rescan all
Re-scan of bus 0 was successful
```


```
freenas:~# fdisk /dev/da1
******* Working on device /dev/da1 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=1044 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=1044 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 238 (0xee),(EFI GPT)
    start 1, size 8388607 (4095 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


```
freenas:~# fdisk /dev/da1p1
******* Working on device /dev/da1p1 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=522 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=522 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 0, size 50000 (24 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 0/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
```


```
freenas:~# growfs /dev/da1p1
growfs: we are not growing (2097135->2097135)
```


```
freenas:~# growfs /dev/da1
growfs: superblock not recognized
```


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 25, 2008)

The growfs utility extends the newfs(8) program.  *Before starting growfs
     the disk must be labeled to a bigger size using bsdlabel(8). *


----------

